# winspool.drv error



## critbuggin (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey all,

I've seen messages regarding this error posted here before
and other places, but nothing has helped so I'm gonna
add my issue to the plate.

I've been getting this error "a required .dll, winspool.drv was not found". I get it upon startup, when trying to run certain programs - like any of the hijacker software, Word, and a few others. I noticed that this error started to occur after I took care of another problem that was with i-lookup.com freaking out my
box.

I can't figure out what's going on or how to fix it. I tried re-installing my print software and got the error too.

I'm running Windows ME, on a P4, with 512 ram, and 80GB hard drive.

any help is appreciated.

best,

Critbuggin


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

First scan on-line free at http://housecall.trendmicro.com if you can get on-line.

***
Have you tried,

Use System Restore to roll your computer back to a date to before when your computer worked right. Before the error(s) started occurring.

To start System Restore, click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Restore. Or, in the Help and Support main screen, click Use System Restore under Fix a problem.

SR can be done in Safe Mode too (recommended):

(tap F8 five times per second during a restart; Choose option number three (3) in the Windows Startup dialog box using the arrow keys below the Delete key, and strike the Enter key; Click Ok when prompted). The proceed with the above.

***

Reply back as to how it went.

If you have a WinME install CD, that winspool.drv can be extracted and put in the c:\Windows\System directory where it belongs. You might do a Start| Search | Files or folders for winspool.drv. If it's not in that C:\Windows\System directory but is on your Hard drive put it back in the above directory then restart your computer.

***

You need to be running a firewall like free Sygate from http://download.com - type, sygate, in the Search box, you must be on-line to install Sygate.


----------



## critbuggin (Sep 16, 2003)

I searched the system restore CD for that file...it's not on there.
and I searched my system for that file too and it's nowhere to be found.

I'm going to try that website that you listed.

thanks!

critbuggin


----------



## critbuggin (Sep 16, 2003)

downloaded and tried to install the free Trendmicro product.

again...could not install because of this winspool.drv error.
downloaded okay, but when I went to install, it got to the
end of the install and the error came up.

May try system restore, but the I went to all the effort of removing the i-lookup.com hack that I'm afraid if I restore to 
that point that I'm gonna get that again....maybe I'll go back further than the i-lookup.com issue and see what happens.

any additional help is appreciated!

critbuggin


----------

